# Midwest Whitetail



## 71212 (Aug 5, 2017)

It will definitely not be the same. The public land crew gave us a bunch of incredible hunts last year. Not taking anything away from Bill Winkes season last year, he shot two great bucks. It was just the different approach those guys took that had me checking in every over day.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Season has barley even started


----------



## skeet16 (Dec 9, 2010)

When did they leave?
They had a segment with them scouting public this summer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skeet16 (Dec 9, 2010)

https://youtu.be/8iYmpORWwzE
Like a month ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

I've wondered where the public blogs got to!! Hate to see that, but hopefully it wasn't a burnt bridge...

I'll still watch Midwest Whitetail, I think its a great show that adds practical advice and great hunts. Hate to see the public land blogs leave though, I really enjoyed those.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Aaron and Zach were a total contrast to Bill's style and land. Good for them taking the next step, and kudos to Bill for enabling them to do that. My personal favorite for mature bucks is Jared Mills. Enjoyed Paul and Scott more in the past than I did last year. If it weren't for Jared and Mike I'm not sure I'd be watching every week. Hopefully Bill's farm bounces back at some point.


----------



## pcnyruttn (Dec 10, 2014)

Could be interesting to see how it goes this year. MWW has always been a favorite, look forward to the weekly episodes... Wonder if the public land guys got their own sponsors and show? They certainly did their homework and produced with some really good bucks.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

I hope Aaron and Zach get their own show. I love the public hunts. But I'll never stop watching MWW. Bill comes across as very genuine and his advice has really helped me.


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

It should pick up now that season is starting.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

I enjoy their videos and productions, but some of the product pushing gets annoying. But I get it. That’s the nature of the beast. Sponsors help make it all possible.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

HoosierArcher88 said:


> I enjoy their videos and productions, but some of the product pushing gets annoying. But I get it. That’s the nature of the beast. Sponsors help make it all possible.


Yup. Gotta pay the bills.


----------



## swhughes81 (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh yeah I'll never quit watching, Bill still does a great job, yes I'm looking forward to the hunts, Yes the skinny pinch hunts are great,


----------



## Oppie56 (Nov 13, 2013)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> I hope Aaron and Zach get their own show. I love the public hunts. But I'll never stop watching MWW. Bill comes across as very genuine and his advice has really helped me.


 X2
Love the show and Bill's advice/ education.


----------



## t-maxx (Nov 17, 2003)

I've been a close watcher for years and agree that the regional shows were more "professionally" produced. I'm sure a lot of work and time went into producing an episode 5-6 days a week A lot of new faces this year and it will be interesting to see if any of the guys that have been on for years will be back. I agree Bill is great advocate of our sport, I think he shot 3 very nice bucks on camera last year? Lefty, Skinny, and the tight racked 10? I will continue to watch and see how the hunts unfold..Being from Ny and not having the opportunity of seeing the caliber of deer they kill each year I can only "Dream Big"


----------



## bassmasteraj (Jan 5, 2013)

I enjoy watching it weekly on YouTube. I am sure it will get good now that the season has started.


----------



## Doorny22 (Jul 9, 2010)

I still watch the show but I don't enjoy watching Bill's content much anymore. He has gotten to the point to where its like watching the Dury's. Never sitting in a tree and always headed to a box blind. Not sure why but it bothers me more than it should. I like when people are in trees.


----------



## AB328 (May 5, 2006)

Doorny22, being from Minnesota I am a tree guy myself. Deer here are way too smart/spooky to fall for those huge objects in the sky like the Drury's use in Iowa. That said Bill is absolutely the ONLY one I can watch these days. I still feel he is a humble man that actually has very good advice.


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

As of their last episode from Monday, the season hasn't even started yet, so all they can talk about is food plot prep, cameras, etc. Should start to pick up now.


----------



## hillscreekkid (Sep 4, 2012)

It is not as good so far this year. The public land guys got me hooked last year. I really only watch it for the public land stuff now. Wish they would just do their own show. With the properties I hunt Bill's approach does not really work for me. Making big food plots and sitting in a elevated porta potty is not a option. Watching someone hunt like that is super boring.


----------



## swhughes81 (Jan 8, 2014)

I guess what my complaint with it is, I am bummed that they left the show because their public land stuff was top notch as it relates to me also. I hope Bill continues to produce Spring Thunder because that was great, but Aaron took care of that show. I did like the more professionally done regional shows with hosts. They just were better and were guarantied every day, where the video blogs aren't.


----------



## n.d. woods jr (Mar 23, 2015)

I had wondered about Aaron and Zach. Someone must know what they are up to. I loved them all and just enjoy watching the show when I can't be in the woods myself. Would love to support them if any one can let us know what ventures they are off on.


----------



## East Aurora (Sep 6, 2011)

I read that Aaron and Zack left to do their own filming, but noticed that the show that was released this past Monday was still produced by Aaron Warbritton?? I wonder if he will still work there in some capacity?? That would make me think they didn't leave on sour terms.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

hillscreekkid said:


> It is not as good so far this year. The public land guys got me hooked last year. I really only watch it for the public land stuff now. Wish they would just do their own show. With the properties I hunt Bill's approach does not really work for me. Making big food plots and sitting in a elevated porta potty is not a option. Watching someone hunt like that is super boring.


I agree that watching hunts from an elevated blind are boring. Shoot, even being in a ground blind puts me to sleep. However, Bill's advice on access, such as creek bottoms and steep draws, is spot on. I started watching MWW a few years ago and after following his advice my success rate has definitely jumped. It may have been common knowledge to everyone, but it wasn't for me LOL. The property I hunt hasn't really changed and the quality of deer is the same, but I've been very fortunate on the deer I've tagged since listening to Bill.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeah, I used to watch more religiously, but got tired of watching him walking and spreading seed on his food plots and then the switch to hunting box blinds got boring. I still watch occasionally. I enjoyed the public land episodes but hated that they were advertising how good the public land hunting is. It already takes too long to draw a tag! LOL.


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Feb 8, 2008)

I used to watch it ALL the time, but its turned into one big infomercial for products IMO


----------



## AntlerNerd (Jun 9, 2017)

What a bummer about Aaron and Zach, the public land piece was great! I will keep watching the show though Bill does a great job.


----------



## fr0sty (Sep 29, 2015)

The product sponsorships are getting too much for me. It used to be one of my favorite shows...


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

I've watched Midwest Whitetail since the first year and it is sad how it is so different.... in 2011 when Bill killed the G5 buck, Daggers and almost got the G4 buck it changed him and in 2012 he hunted that big dumb homemade bide (which almost worked) he finally got out of that blind and killed the G4 buck the first time hunting that buck out of a stand...... then in 2013 the ******* blinds showed up and he has not hunted out of a treestand hardly at all!!! I read the "ask Winky" a lot and people are constantly telling him to get the HECK out of the blinds and he doesn't listen! Bill has just became so scared of the wind he doesn't want to get out of those stupid blinds! And he passes bucks that he thinks are 4.5 and thinks they will get bigger as a 5.5 buck but then either the neighbors kill the buck or the buck does not get any bigger and when you have a hunting show and your passing bucks and passing bucks people get tired of watching you pass buck and talking about passing bucks, then if he does get a buck that's old enough for him to hunt then he won't even go hunting until the buck shows daylight movement on camera..... I will still watch Midwest Whitetail but I miss the state shows and I can't wait for Aaron Warbritton show to come out


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

legion_archery said:


> I've watched Midwest Whitetail since the first year and it is sad how it is so different.... in 2011 when Bill killed the G5 buck, Daggers and almost got the G4 buck it changed him and in 2012 he hunted that big dumb homemade bide (which almost worked) he finally got out of that blind and killed the G4 buck the first time hunting that buck out of a stand...... then in 2013 the ******* blinds showed up and he has not hunted out of a treestand hardly at all!!! I read the "ask Winky" a lot and people are constantly telling him to get the HECK out of the blinds and he doesn't listen! Bill has just became so scared of the wind he doesn't want to get out of those stupid blinds! And he passes bucks that he thinks are 4.5 and thinks they will get bigger as a 5.5 buck but then either the neighbors kill the buck or the buck does not get any bigger and when you have a hunting show and your passing bucks and passing bucks people get tired of watching you pass buck and talking about passing bucks, then if he does get a buck that's old enough for him to hunt then *he won't even go hunting until the buck shows daylight movement* on camera..... I will still watch Midwest Whitetail but I miss the state shows and I can't wait for Aaron Warbritton show to come out


I agree that the show has really changed. I miss tree stand hunts too. However, if you're trying to kill a specific deer it makes sense to stay out of his core area until he becomes daylight active. No need in blowing a stand if all the intel points to a night-time active buck.


----------



## CalebHennek (Nov 22, 2015)

LetThemGrow said:


> Aaron and Zach were a total contrast to Bill's style and land. Good for them taking the next step, and kudos to Bill for enabling them to do that.* My personal favorite for mature bucks is Jared Mills*. Enjoyed Paul and Scott more in the past than I did last year. If it weren't for Jared and Mike I'm not sure I'd be watching every week. Hopefully Bill's farm bounces back at some point.


x2. Great overall show, i will also miss the public land stuff. I think the show as a whole is very informative.


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

I like Jared and Mike's stuff. Will really miss the public land stuff, Aaron was one of my favorites too.

And for the people complaining about the promos/ads....either they pay for it and you get to watch it for free, or you subscribe and pay a monthly/yearly fee. Someone has to pay for the show for us to get the free content. At least with MW, they talk briefly about the product and what/why they use it. Not just a spam from the company. I've seen way worse on other shows


----------



## Tadsit (Oct 22, 2014)

Midwest Whitetail has come a long way over the years and I have loved to see it grow. However, agree with the public lands hunts being the pull for me personally to watch the show. The show covered a lot of different areas which made it an awesome all around show. It wasn't the same thing every week and it covered all topics. I'll still watch regardless.


----------



## bassman417 (Feb 24, 2009)

I love the show, i will miss aaron and zach being on there but ill still watch it. Bill is down to earth and genuine it seems. He does do the promoting of products but i dont feel he shoves them in your face like other shows. He loves his big and beasty but still hunts on ridges, over soybeans, and other spots many folks in the Midwest can relate to. Screw in steps, broadheads that are discontinued, hunts his own land thats typical in size not some big outfitter, never an add for such and such deer scent will bring bucks running, just a regular dude with a passion and a few good sponsors. He stated that he hunts very conservatively, waits for a front, the right wind, whatever puts the odds a little more in his favor. Might not make for good tv but it makes sense.


----------



## SBjanderson (Aug 9, 2016)

Can you hate on the guys for using the elevated box blinds. I mean cmon if we all could afford as many as they have and be able to put them in as many spots as they do would any of us hunt out of a tree more than a nice comfy box blind. If you are going to be hunting for 10 hours a day and carrying all that film equipment then and gave me the option it would be a no brainer for myself.


----------



## SD_Bowhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

I think what most people found so refreshing with the public land guys was that they were bringing you new information and hunting techniques that you do not read about all the time. I will say, the offseason shows this year have been pretty boring. I feel like they are talking about the same food plot all summer. Hopefully it picks up this fall once guys get back out in the woods.


----------



## Sensai (May 30, 2012)

Be nice if he stopped drink that drink just before he spoke....annoying.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Did Aaron get picked up by Cabelas? They have an Arizona elk hunt that debuted a couple weeks ago on youtube. I didn't follow the above link so this might be common knowledge to all of you.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

I feel like the draw of the public land segments is that so many people can relate to them. A huge percentage of hunters will hunt public at some point and the techniques they demonstrated for finding and killing mature deer are helpful. The consistency with which Aaron is able to kill mature deer on public is staggering - even in Iowa.


----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)

Since bill is all about hunting out of box blinds and food plots he probably got fed up that the public land crew was being more productive and getting more attention than the rest of the crew.


----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)

I believe Zach and Aaron are starting a new public land production on their own and said we should de some of their stuff in the upcoming weeks


----------



## dublelung1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Sensai said:


> Be nice if he stopped drink that drink just before he spoke....annoying.



:laugh: I agree. I love the show though, not quite as good as it was a few years ago but still better than anyone else out there. As far as the ads go, at least they're all at the beginning and you can fast forward through them.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

jeff25 said:


> Since bill is all about hunting out of box blinds and food plots he probably got fed up that the public land crew was being more productive and getting more attention than the rest of the crew.


I don't personally know any of them. But Bill just comes across as too genuine to behave in that petty of a manner. I just imagine Aaron and Zach felt that it was time for them to move on to their own show.


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Mallardbreath said:


> Yeah, I used to watch more religiously, but got tired of watching him walking and spreading seed on his food plots and then the switch to hunting box blinds got boring. I still watch occasionally. I enjoyed the public land episodes but hated that they were advertising how good the public land hunting is. It already takes too long to draw a tag! LOL.


I hate box blind hunting. The Drury gang are the worst about hunting almost 100% out of box blinds and it gets so boring and uninteresting. When the only drama is opening a window it don't take long to want to watch something else. And I love the Drury shows and 13 is my favorite hunting show by far for the information but damn those box blinds, and if you say anything on Facebook about the box blinds you are instantly flamed and called everything from jealous to a hater because you prefer to watch a hunt in a treestand where the hunt feels 500% more authentic.


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> I feel like the draw of the public land segments is that so many people can relate to them. A huge percentage of hunters will hunt public at some point and the techniques they demonstrated for finding and killing mature deer are helpful. The consistency with which Aaron is able to kill mature deer on public is staggering - even in Iowa.


Exactly. The public land hunts were what 90% of us deal with everyday. Bill has a lot of knowledge and information to share but his hunts are something 90% will never do because we don't have huge tracts of farm land that we plant for deer season. I mean seriously how many farms do you see planted in beans and then have a clover strip through the middle leading to a giant box blind?


----------



## Critter10 (Oct 5, 2015)

I've watched all the seasons that are on youtube and the early years were truly great. The information that Winke shared on his methods and tactics really helped out a guy like me who had never hunted before and didn't have friends close enough to help me out.

I think it's funny that in 2013 or so he stated how much he hated hunting blinds and the from then on he's rarely in anything but a blind!

The public land guys and Jared Mills share some excellent scouting tips and other info, they truly put in the work.

I'll still watch the show and I'll be on the lookout for Aaron and Zach's new show.


----------



## incutrav (Nov 23, 2005)

Critter10 said:


> I think it's funny that in 2013 or so he stated how much he hated hunting blinds and the from then on he's rarely in anything but a blind!


Helps when you are sponsored by Muddy. I dont care for box blinds either, but from a production standpoint Im sure they love it- allows way more movement for the camera guy to get away with and helps contains their scent some. In the end for the TV guys, its about putting a big animal on the ground - if the box blinds didnt work they wouldnt use them. I cant recall the last time one of the Drurys hunted from a portable stand .

Back on topic, somebody on FB posted a msg from Aaron and he did confirm they are filming for a new show that will air next year, likely online only.


----------



## bgbowhunter (Oct 30, 2012)

I contribute some to the South East region. Bill is a great down to earth guy. I don?t blame them for leaving. There is no way they can support themselves on a sidekick salary from an online hunting show. The public land was extremely popular and Bill is actively looking for a replacement to continue the public blogs.

Mine OBryan


----------



## incutrav (Nov 23, 2005)

bgbowhunter said:


> I contribute some to the South East region. Bill is a great down to earth guy. I don?t blame them for leaving. There is no way they can support themselves on a sidekick salary from an online hunting show. The public land was extremely popular and Bill is actively looking for a replacement to continue the public blogs.
> 
> Mine OBryan


Wasnt part time for Aaron by the sounds of it- he was the main producer of the shows. Listen to the Wired to Hunt podcast with him on it from a few weeks ago, he gives some background.


----------



## bgbowhunter (Oct 30, 2012)

incutrav said:


> Wasnt part time for Aaron by the sounds of it- he was the main producer of the shows. Listen to the Wired to Hunt podcast with him on it from a few weeks ago, he gives some background.


Yes Aaron and Greg were full time producers. BUT, honestly how much money is there to go around? The hunting industry has a lot less money flowing through it than most people think.


----------



## swhughes81 (Jan 8, 2014)

bgbowhunter said:


> Yes Aaron and Greg were full time producers. BUT, honestly how much money is there to go around? The hunting industry has a lot less money flowing through it than most people think.


Is Greg gone too? He was another favorite plus he did awesome producing Chasing November


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

SBjanderson said:


> Can you hate on the guys for using the elevated box blinds. I mean cmon if we all could afford as many as they have and be able to put them in as many spots as they do would any of us hunt out of a tree more than a nice comfy box blind. If you are going to be hunting for 10 hours a day and carrying all that film equipment then and gave me the option it would be a no brainer for myself.


Speaking for myself only, I cannot stand hunting out of a blind. I like to see everything. I feel somewhat claustrophobic when I hunt in an enclosed blind. I even feel claustrophobic watching. LOL.


----------



## patriotoutlaw (Sep 17, 2013)

swhughes81 said:


> Is Greg gone too? He was another favorite plus he did awesome producing Chasing November


As I understand it, Greg is with Aaron and Zach now. They should have something out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Bywayofthearrow (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm buds with Zack from college and keep in touch.. Greg also left with them. The guys are out doing their thing on public and are having some great luck so far. Im waiting for them to start releasing content too! Their filming and editing has really improved. Anyone seen the intro for MW this season? It was awesome. They will have a solid following thats for sure! Expect nothing less than what they showed on MW and I believe they will one up their old gig knowing Zack personally. Last I heard they are going to try to do a traveling hunting show of sorts all over the country similar to spring thunder? I am a brand new turkey hunter and really enjoyed the spring thunder show.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

AntlerNerd said:


> What a bummer about Aaron and Zach, the public land piece was great! I will keep watching the show though Bill does a great job.


^x2


----------



## swhughes81 (Jan 8, 2014)

Wow it could be more popular than Midwest Whitetail! I really liked Spring Thunder a lot as Chasing spring turkeys is my favorite type of hunting followed by Whitetail. I had a buddy tell me he thinks they got into it with Bill and possibly even punched him because on the last episode Bill had a cut on his nose. I told him he was an absolute idiot and I guarantee that never happened. As laid back as Bill is and friendly, I'd say he hated to see them go but was happy for them.


----------



## East Aurora (Sep 6, 2011)

Bywayofthearrow said:


> I'm buds with Zack from college and keep in touch.. Greg also left with them. The guys are out doing their thing on public and are having some great luck so far. Im waiting for them to start releasing content too! Their filming and editing has really improved. Anyone seen the intro for MW this season? It was awesome. They will have a solid following thats for sure! Expect nothing less than what they showed on MW and I believe they will one up their old gig knowing Zack personally. Last I heard they are going to try to do a traveling hunting show of sorts all over the country similar to spring thunder? I am a brand new turkey hunter and really enjoyed the spring thunder show.


Did they leave on good terms? It seems like they left all of a sudden. Things look a little disorganized and no new staff to replace them? I really like Midwest Whitetail, I hope it continues to thrive.


----------



## bgbowhunter (Oct 30, 2012)

East Aurora said:


> Did they leave on good terms? It seems like they left all of a sudden. Things look a little disorganized and no new staff to replace them? I really like Midwest Whitetail, I hope it continues to thrive.


Bill is working hard to get things going again. Moves are being made. Once Bill starts hunting things will settle down. People can't get enough of his daily blogs once he is after a buck.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Even if Midwest Whitetail has taken a step backwards, which in my opinion it hasn't, it's still the most informative and enjoyable show out there.

Sad to see the public land crew leave, but they should be able to bring more content with their own product.


----------



## Fulldraw1972 (Jan 6, 2012)

Bill does hunt a lot out of ********. However if you watch chasing November you will notice he is actually in a lot of trees as well. 

This year was the first year I have done a food plot. It ended up turning out great thanks to learning from MWW.


----------



## swhughes81 (Jan 8, 2014)

The Hunting Public. It's the name of their new show. Look them up on you tube. Already hands down better than all the video blogs from Midwest Whitetail this year. Looks like it's going to be a real good series to follow all season. All public land and they said some small private properties also on their Facebook page.


----------



## Bywayofthearrow (Feb 9, 2014)

Here I'll make it easy for everyone-
https://youtu.be/EGAstJY2xMA


----------



## chesnut oak (Dec 5, 2009)

Tagged


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Nice work on the new show.


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for the link! Subscribed to their channel


----------



## LongbowLogan (Jan 11, 2010)

Bywayofthearrow said:


> Here I'll make it easy for everyone-
> https://youtu.be/EGAstJY2xMA


Thanks for the link! I really like what these guys are doing.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you for the link, I've spoke with Aaron before and really enjoy what they are trying to do with this style of show. It's a much needed market bridging between filmed harvests and the real work/planning/time that goes into hunting especially public land.


----------



## Ranger521 (Aug 12, 2014)

And Stan Potts is being phased out at North American Whitetail. His "give me a second" crap is getting old.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

needs a story line.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I subscribed to their channel, but I don't see many views on it, they need to get word out somehow.


----------



## ILLBUCK (Jun 19, 2017)

I think alot of the down fall this year is losing the reginal shows. The blog style they have now is just to many short shows for me to keep up with!


----------



## ILLBUCK (Jun 19, 2017)

What happened to the boys from kansas and the two from ohio that hosted the reginal shows? I really enjoyed both those groups!


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Tagged


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjwaldman21 (Oct 15, 2010)

I also subbed that channel. That was one of my favorites and I'm glad you guys found them.


----------



## Quicksliver (Nov 22, 2006)

KSQ2 said:


> I subscribed to their channel, but I don't see many views on it, they need to get word out somehow.


Not bad for being up less than 24 hours, no sponsors and word of mouth advertising.


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

Know there are some ny guys that I haven’t seen in a while. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shooter2222 (Jul 10, 2005)

East Aurora said:


> I read that Aaron and Zack left to do their own filming, but noticed that the show that was released this past Monday was still produced by Aaron Warbritton?? I wonder if he will still work there in some capacity?? That would make me think they didn't leave on sour terms.


Just curious where you read this. I hadn't seen that. 

I like Midwest Whitetail. The old and the new.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

So the latest episodes feature Scott Prucha and an intern? Seems there is more to this than just a few guys that hunt public land.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

LetThemGrow said:


> So the latest episodes feature Scott Prucha and an intern? Seems there is more to this than just a few guys that hunt public land.


I was confused by your statement, thinking you were talking about midwest whitetail. Why the heck is Scott Prucha on hunting public? The show is great, but it's just like watching midwestwhitetail (not a bad thing), same equipment, same people, same punchlines from Scott. I really hope there wasn't a falling out between them and Bill, it almost seems like they really robbed the cupboard of midwest, unless they are still connected in some way.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh yeah, someone needs to tell Zach not to torque his bow when drawing with fingers before a hunt. Lol


----------



## NateUK (Dec 4, 2008)

So it looks like in addition to Aaron and Zach, The Hunting Public includes Greg Clements (MW's longtime producer) and Scott Prucha (basically Bill's neighbor). It looks like there was either a huge fallout between those guys and Bill Winke, or they all just wanted to try something different. I'm sure somebody knows. Scott said on his instagram that he simply does it for fun so he figured it's more fun with your friends. I found that interesting.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

I think Bill should clear the air...


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

LetThemGrow said:


> I think Bill should clear the air...


I agree, but I don't think he really cares much what I think. It really stinks; midwestwhitetail will go downhill from here on out. It's not just the public ground content, those guys did a tremendous about of production work too I'm guessing. For it all to come apart just as season gets rolling is really a bad deal.


----------



## swhughes81 (Jan 8, 2014)

I saw Scott was on the Hunting Public they were doing as well. I did find that very crazy. The way he is talking on there is like he is with midwest whitetail, is it possible he recorded it for for MW, saw or heard something he didn't like and give his video to those guys? I did read on Aaron's facebook last night he replyed to a comment that he has left MW to do their own thing, but left in good standing. I have to agree It is like watching MW which is fine, those guys are doing a good job. Problem I am having it seems that MW quality is dropping off bad, as I find myself just watching the main show to support Bill and have found most of the other video blogs pretty boring and havent even watched any of the last few days


----------



## The Southpaw (Sep 22, 2015)

I know some guys on the MWW staff. I heard about the split about a month ago when it happened and have kept my mouth shut about it. From what I have gathered Greg and Aaron wanted a higher salary because they were basically running the show. Bill tried to get some more sponsor money, but some of the sponsors were not on board with it because they were drawing so much attention to public land. I guess you can't use ******* blinds, No Till Drills, and food plots on public land. Since they couldn't get the raise they wanted, the guys simply decided to split ways and do their own thing. 
I think they'll be the next big thing. They did such a great job over the past couple of seasons that there is no way they'll fail with it. Apparently they are working on a website and sponsorships now, as they already have a bunch of videos on youtube.


----------



## swhughes81 (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks for that, it sure makes since to me! Guess thats just the nature of the beast that is the hunting industry. The problem is with that there are far more people that hunt little tiny tracks of land in pressured areas and public land than people that hunt huge unpressured properties. I have a couple small private places I hunt, but I can't put a $2500 ******* blind on it or afford one for that matter and I wish I could plant food plots but I can't. The private places I used to be able too I can't hunt anymore. I relay more and more on public for myself and I use some of their tactics and they are great, and they are also entertaining to watch. You can't fault the guys for wanting to make more money, I think we all would agree if we had a chance to make more money elsewhere than where we are now we would go, if circumstances were right. Like I said I really admire Bill and respect him and try to even get some of his sponsors products to support him, I wouldn't do that for any other hunting show. For example like I said I can't afford a $2500 ******* blind or could use it where I hunt. But I did need a good blind chair so I got the ******* chair.


----------



## incutrav (Nov 23, 2005)

The Southpaw said:


> I know some guys on the MWW staff. I heard about the split about a month ago when it happened and have kept my mouth shut about it. From what I have gathered Greg and Aaron wanted a higher salary because they were basically running the show. Bill tried to get some more sponsor money, but some of the sponsors were not on board with it because they were drawing so much attention to public land. I guess you can't use ******* blinds, No Till Drills, and food plots on public land. Since they couldn't get the raise they wanted, the guys simply decided to split ways and do their own thing.
> I think they'll be the next big thing. They did such a great job over the past couple of seasons that there is no way they'll fail with it. Apparently they are working on a website and sponsorships now, as they already have a bunch of videos on youtube.


I would imagine they are going to need to line up sponsors sooner than later. That is the main cash flow if you are producing a hunting show , unless you are independently wealthy and can fund it yourself. Appears they are doing it full time(no 'normal' full time job)


----------



## The Southpaw (Sep 22, 2015)

incutrav said:


> I would imagine they are going to need to line up sponsors sooner than later. That is the main cash flow if you are producing a hunting show , unless you are independently wealthy and can fund it yourself. Appears they are doing it full time(no 'normal' full time job)


Yep, I agree completely. I would imagine they are working on that right now.


----------



## swkslampe (Oct 18, 2007)

Maybe they all refused to plant Big N Beasty this year & Bill lost it..


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

The Southpaw said:


> I know some guys on the MWW staff. I heard about the split about a month ago when it happened and have kept my mouth shut about it. From what I have gathered Greg and Aaron wanted a higher salary because they were basically running the show. Bill tried to get some more sponsor money, but some of the sponsors were not on board with it because they were drawing so much attention to public land. I guess you can't use ******* blinds, No Till Drills, and food plots on public land. Since they couldn't get the raise they wanted, the guys simply decided to split ways and do their own thing.
> I think they'll be the next big thing. They did such a great job over the past couple of seasons that there is no way they'll fail with it. Apparently they are working on a website and sponsorships now, as they already have a bunch of videos on youtube.


That sounds believable. I'm very glad they left on good terms. I see they are still using most of the same equipment, it will be interesting to see if that changes as they begin to pick up sponsors. It seems like an incredibly tough industry; I hope, but will be really surprised if, they make it.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

I guess at the end of the day if there are two different "angles" on helping people hunt better while providing entertaining video along the way, we all win.


----------



## bgbowhunter (Oct 30, 2012)

They better come up with something other than YouTube. ?Shows? and channels on there are a dime a dozen. YouTube is all about subscribers. They won?t make it solely on YouTube. Also they better up their video quality. In today?s world it needs Heartland Bowhunter quality. Lastly, we want to learn more. Don?t just show up and head in. I need more back story than that. That last hunt where Zach F?d his bow up was worthless. That was just throwing something up to have a new vid


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

bgbowhunter said:


> They better come up with something other than YouTube. ?Shows? and channels on there are a dime a dozen. YouTube is all about subscribers. They won?t make it solely on YouTube. Also they better up their video quality. In today?s world it needs Heartland Bowhunter quality. Lastly, we want to learn more. Don?t just show up and head in. I need more back story than that. That last hunt where Zach F?d his bow up was worthless. That was just throwing something up to have a new vid


I like learning too, and would also like more backstory/info heading in. However, some people really like getting a 5-10 minute video everyday. Think of it like the Live Threads here on AT. As backwards as it sounds, there are way more Weekend Warriors who just want to watch hunting than those of us who want to learn something from every show. To each their own.


----------



## samoht16 (Sep 18, 2010)

The Southpaw said:


> I know some guys on the MWW staff. I heard about the split about a month ago when it happened and have kept my mouth shut about it. From what I have gathered Greg and Aaron wanted a higher salary because they were basically running the show. Bill tried to get some more sponsor money, but some of the sponsors were not on board with it because they were drawing so much attention to public land. I guess you can't use ******* blinds, No Till Drills, and food plots on public land. Since they couldn't get the raise they wanted, the guys simply decided to split ways and do their own thing.
> I think they'll be the next big thing. They did such a great job over the past couple of seasons that there is no way they'll fail with it. Apparently they are working on a website and sponsorships now, as they already have a bunch of videos on youtube.


Bill needed those guys more than they need Bill. I live in same town an know some of the guys that are connected. I also heard Bill hadn't been in the office much at all in the last few months and all the other guys were doing most all the work. It's basically been that way since it started. Bill might have the connections but all his "prostaff" provide 90% of the content.


----------



## East Aurora (Sep 6, 2011)

It will be interesting to see how this all shakes out. Hopefully there is room for both to thrive. I like Bill a lot, but as a public land hunter, Aaron and Zack really taught me a lot!!


----------



## ALo314 (Aug 31, 2010)

The Hunting Public is okay so far. Hoping for more full length videos and not just 5-12 minute clips.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

samoht16 said:


> Bill needed those guys more than they need Bill. I live in same town an know some of the guys that are connected. I also heard Bill hadn't been in the office much at all in the last few months and all the other guys were doing most all the work. It's basically been that way since it started. Bill might have the connections but all his "prostaff" provide 90% of the content.


I'm sure Bill is far from perfect, just like all of us, but he has been in the industry forever, he has paid his dues. If he hadn't given Aaron and Zach a platform, they would be pursuing much different careers. I'm looking forward to both shows personally.


----------



## BowHood (Nov 23, 2016)

My friends that I grew up and hunted with was on the MWW show years ago when they did the regional hunts. Acorn Ridge Outdoors was their team name.


----------



## swhughes81 (Jan 8, 2014)

KSQ2 said:


> I'm sure Bill is far from perfect, just like all of us, but he has been in the industry forever, he has paid his dues. If he hadn't given Aaron and Zach a platform, they would be pursuing much different careers. I'm looking forward to both shows personally.


Yes I completely agree


----------



## BeastModeHunter (Sep 5, 2016)

Yeah, I was disappointed Scott Prucha was on the Hunting Public. He shot a doe and it was a 20 yard drag to the truck.... To me that belongs on MWW , not The Hunting Public. They should have left him with Bill. You know that guy doesn't hunt public. He normally hunts out of a big comfy blind like Bill over a food plot, which is much much different than Aaron and Zach and gang are doing.


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

BeastModeHunter said:


> Yeah, I was disappointed Scott Prucha was on the Hunting Public. He shot a doe and it was a 20 yard drag to the truck.... To me that belongs on MWW , not The Hunting Public. They should have left him with Bill. You know that guy doesn't hunt public. He normally hunts out of a big comfy blind like Bill over a food plot, which is much much different than Aaron and Zach and gang are doing.


If you watch a video Aaron and Zach did, they explained the premise of their channel. Its not just public land hunts, but rather a channel and videos dedicated "all hunters". 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwebIKoe-Cw


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Just watched a show on the MWW site. To my eyes, it looked like Bill was really skinny/sickly looking?? Hope all is well


----------



## East Aurora (Sep 6, 2011)

In the most recent MMW that was released in the last day or two, it still says produced by Aaron Warbritton. I'm guessing he is still affiliated with the show somehow??


----------



## swhughes81 (Jan 8, 2014)

BigDeer said:


> Just watched a show on the MWW site. To my eyes, it looked like Bill was really skinny/sickly looking?? Hope all is well


I figured stressed pretty bad, I'd assume for the timing of when they all quit was right during his busiest time of year


----------



## swhughes81 (Jan 8, 2014)

East Aurora said:


> In the most recent MMW that was released in the last day or two, it still says produced by Aaron Warbritton. I'm guessing he is still affiliated with the show somehow??


I saw that too. Aaron said they left on good terms so I'd say Bill is paying him to edit for
Him


----------



## MiLBowhunter87 (Aug 30, 2017)

Aaron and Zach are running "The Hunting Public" now and are picking up right where they left off with Midwest Whitetail. Lots of knowledge sharing and daily updates on the Youtube channel. I highly recommend taking a look as I personally find their content more beneficial and entertaining than any show out there that I am aware of.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

Bill has been training hard and losing weight. He isn't sick he's just very fit.


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Yeah bill looked fine on the risk and reward episode.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

I don’t know what it is exactly but I can’t watch episodes of Scott Prucha...


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Mallardbreath said:


> Bill has been training hard and losing weight. He isn't sick he's just very fit.


Good for him then, it's obvious he has done something, glad it's a positive weight loss!


----------



## NCMFX (Oct 21, 2009)

I've really liked Bills articles and shows over the years. I always found in interesting how he tracks a buck for years. One of the articles I read was about how a buck can be a ghost for years then all of a sudden at 6 or 7 start moving during daylight. I have that exact thing happening this season, buck I've been chasing for 4 seasons, been about 99% nocturnal last 2 seasons is all of a sudden prancing around at 9 AM, 7 PM, way before dark and after light. Just wish I could get off work to hunt em!

Anyway, it's cool seeing some of the things you read about actually happen to you. There is so much garbage out there when a practical aspect is presented its nice to see.


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

MiLBowhunter87 said:


> Aaron and Zach are running "The Hunting Public" now and are picking up right where they left off with Midwest Whitetail. Lots of knowledge sharing and daily updates on the Youtube channel. I highly recommend taking a look as I personally find their content more beneficial and entertaining than any show out there that I am aware of.


I just watched their latest episode. Same crew as Midwest Whitetail. Probably another spin off to get more sponsors. I noticed in a previous episode, the guy w/ the long hair was shooting Rage broadheads. They are probably still working together. I have to say, a little disappointed in the outcome of the bow setup in the latest episode of the public hunting show. It's like the shooter (Brody) was shooting a kids bow. Which contributed to the poor shot. On another note, not likely you are going to get that quality of public land in the majority of the states.

https://youtu.be/bKP3g55pA6Q


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

George Charles said:


> I just watched their latest episode. Same crew as Midwest Whitetail. Probably another spin off to get more sponsors. I noticed in a previous episode, the guy w/ the long hair was shooting Rage broadheads. They are probably still working together. I have to say, a little disappointed in the outcome of the bow setup in the latest episode of the public hunting show. It's like the shooter (Brody) was shooting a kids bow. Which contributed to the poor shot. On another note, not likely you are going to get that quality of public land in the majority of the states.
> 
> https://youtu.be/bKP3g55pA6Q


His draw length is way short also. Why is he using a bow like that??


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

pope125 said:


> His draw length is way short also. Why is he using a bow like that??


My guess is he is a young guy that doesn't have a lot money. Looks like a youth bow that he has kept. At one point they mention it is his first deer.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

maxx98 said:


> My guess is he is a young guy that doesn't have a lot money. Looks like a youth bow that he has kept. At one point they mention it is his first deer.


Well congrats to him !! Thanks !!


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

You know I hope I don't loose sight of what hunting is. I am fortunate that I am old enough and have decent job that I can afford pretty what ever type of gear I really want. I don't have the best of everything but I do have a lot of nice stuff. 

That just isn't the case for everyone. I remember my first few years using 20 year old snowmobile suit that had rips in hunting because my parents just didn't have the money to buy me really good stuff (That and 25 years ago clothing sucked). My kids are fortunate enough that I have a love for hunting so when they go out they are equipped really well also. 

Not everyone is in the same boat! I am glad people try to get out and make due.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

he's a new camera man that just moved there and has never killed a deer with a bow.. I loved the episode, they showed a very real hunting scenario that ended in a recovered deer.


----------



## bgbowhunter (Oct 30, 2012)

I?m extremely critical of the videos I watch. That was fantastic. I thought that bow looked ok for him. I?m excited for Brody and he?s very easy to watch and listen to. An excellent addition to their team.


----------



## BeastModeHunter (Sep 5, 2016)

chaded said:


> I don’t know what it is exactly but I can’t watch episodes of Scott Prucha...


Same here. Just can't do it!


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

pope125 said:


> His draw length is way short also. Why is he using a bow like that??


What's more disappointing is a couple of the crew members responded to my Youtube comment, stating everything looked fine. Based on the experience & gear these guys have makes it kind of funny.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Yeah that bow does not fit


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

George Charles said:


> What's more disappointing is a couple of the crew members responded to my Youtube comment, stating everything looked fine. Based on the experience & gear these guys have makes it kind of funny.


No offense but do you have a reading comprehension problem? He clearly stated this the only bow Brody had and he was shooting it all summer and hitting good. He stated while not perfect it fits better than what it looks on TV. I can believe that.


----------



## swhughes81 (Jan 8, 2014)

I think they are doing a great job and have enjoyed all their stuff. I really hope they turkey hunt this spring too! I like MW also and enjoy learning from Bill. If I do have to be critical, I have to say I really hope next year they go back to the regional shows, there are just too many 2 min video blogs that just aren't that interesting and I have got to where I don't hardly watch them except for a couple, (the interns, Dell Kirby, a couple others) I haven't seen any of the hosts from last years regional shows or the skinny pinch guys which is kind of a bummer.


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

maxx98 said:


> No offense but do you have a reading comprehension problem? He clearly stated this the only bow Brody had and he was shooting it all summer and hitting good. He stated while not perfect it fits better than what it looks on TV. I can believe that.


If you believe that the bow fits based on the video thats your view. 1st, the guy shooting the bow is an intern, the guys he is working with & for have been doing videos for a very long time & are very skilled archers sponsored by some of the biggest companies in the business. So, for them to not notice or ignore the fact the bow didn't fit is terrible. To say he didn't have access to the right equipment is ridiculous. Unfortunately, this is the path of hunting when it comes to Television ratings.


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

They were sponsored by the big names when they were with MW, they may not be now...

Aaron said he feels the bow fit was good. If he's such an experienced and skilled archer like you say he is (which I don't disagree, he is) then shouldn't we be taking his word for it. He is around that kid for months and sees him shoot all the time. You've watched one video with a weird angle shot.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

George Charles said:


> If you believe that the bow fits based on the video thats your view. 1st, the guy shooting the bow is an intern, the guys he is working with & for have been doing videos for a very long time & are very skilled archers sponsored by some of the biggest companies in the business. So, for them to not notice or ignore the fact the bow didn't fit is terrible. To say he didn't have access to the right equipment is ridiculous. Unfortunately, this is the path of hunting when it comes to Television ratings.


So u think he should just be given a bow by whom? Something tells me that Aaron and Zach aren't flush with money like u r. I'd say there are many "Brody's" today...maybe u should make it a point to find some and help them upgrade? I admire him for sharing his first experience, as difficult as it was, and do the right thing after that shot. Reality for some of us is that funds are limited.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

George Charles said:


> If you believe that the bow fits based on the video thats your view. 1st, the guy shooting the bow is an intern, the guys he is working with & for have been doing videos for a very long time & are very skilled archers sponsored by some of the biggest companies in the business. So, for them to not notice or ignore the fact the bow didn't fit is terrible. To say he didn't have access to the right equipment is ridiculous. Unfortunately, this is the path of hunting when it comes to Television ratings.



If you saw the episode when Zach had derailed his bow, you would know these guys aren't the bow techs that Bill is, at least Zach is not.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

The bow looks like a Mission Craze which correct me if I'm wrong adjusts crazy poundage and draw length, 30" I believe. Just looked short and needed adjustment.


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

BigDeer said:


> The bow looks like a Mission Craze which correct me if I'm wrong adjusts crazy poundage and draw length, 30" I believe. Just looked short and needed adjustment.


I think your right. What is funny, is if this had been an AT member posting this same video under the same circumstances, he or she would have been given the "electric key board."


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

George Charles said:


> If you believe that the bow fits based on the video thats your view. 1st, the guy shooting the bow is an intern, the guys he is working with & for have been doing videos for a very long time & are very skilled archers sponsored by some of the biggest companies in the business. So, for them to not notice or ignore the fact the bow didn't fit is terrible. To say he didn't have access to the right equipment is ridiculous. Unfortunately, this is the path of hunting when it comes to Television ratings.


Again I didn't say the bow fits nor did Aaron he said it fit good enough which I am ok with. 

I am guessing the only person sponsor at MW is bill himself. The rest of his crew is pro staff. Pro staff guys in general don't get stuff for free they get it for cost which is still pretty expensive. He said in the reply to you it was the only bow that he had access to. 

Do you really think he is going to shoot a crappy old bow over a brand new one just cause he wanted to? 

While I wouldn't hunt with it I can shoot my son's bow accurately and it is a 21" draw.


----------



## bgbowhunter (Oct 30, 2012)

Freaking out about Brody is rediculous. Most pro shops can?t properly fit a bow and you?re hyper ventilating over a newbie that actually has a decent bow. You cannot tell from any angle shown where his draw length landed. The string angle is what is throwing off the perception of fit. Jesus Christ, he killed a doe. More than what most can do on here with their $2000 setups. I?m extremely disappointed in the lack of support for this young man. Brody and the guys are not what?s wrong with the sport. Look in the mirror.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

bgbowhunter said:


> Freaking out about Brody is rediculous. Most pro shops can?t properly fit a bow and you?re hyper ventilating over a newbie that actually has a decent bow. You cannot tell from any angle shown where his draw length landed. The string angle is what is throwing off the perception of fit. Jesus Christ, he killed a doe. More than what most can do on here with their $2000 setups. I?m extremely disappointed in the lack of support for this young man. Brody and the guys are not what?s wrong with the sport. Look in the mirror.


I been in this sport 42 years , and have seen way to many guys shooting bows that are either set-up wrong , draw lenght is to long or to short . Just look at his left arm at the end of the video, bent way more than it should be . Hey if its works all is good . Congrats to the young man on the doe !!


----------



## 71212 (Aug 5, 2017)

Did any of you guys see Caleb Byers shoot a buck with his wife's bow last season? He made a great shot. Said he had shot it plenty of times. If Brody had made a better shot would this conversation even be going on? I'm not trying to stoke the fire just throwing it out there....


----------



## swhughes81 (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm glad he is out hunting and having a good time that's all that matters, and he got some experience as well


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

71212 said:


> Did any of you guys see Caleb Byers shoot a buck with his wife's bow last season? He made a great shot. Said he had shot it plenty of times. If Brody had made a better shot would this conversation even be going on? I'm not trying to stoke the fire just throwing it out there....


I forgot about that episode. That dude had one hell of a year last year, lol


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

So has Prucha left MWW as well or will he be on both shows?


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Matt Musto said:


> So has Prucha left MWW as well or will he be on both shows?


Not sure. Wish he'd leave both, he's then one person on there I CANNOT stand to watch.


----------



## Xlr8n (Feb 15, 2009)

BigDeer said:


> The bow looks like a Mission Craze which correct me if I'm wrong adjusts crazy poundage and draw length, 30" I believe. Just looked short and needed adjustment.


Correct. It looks to be either a Craze or Menace. Both are adjustable to 30" and are fine for a grown adult to shoot when properly set up. He just needs to adjust it for a longer draw if it is indeed adjustable....and not have the Kung-fu death grip on the bow which likely resulted in the bow torque that caused the shot to the left.

I'm sure this hunt will help him to become a better archer.

Like nobody in this thread has ever made a bad shot on a deer.


----------



## patriotoutlaw (Sep 17, 2013)

It is refreshing to see the boys just going out there like we do in the real world, and still getting it done! GODSPEED!


----------



## BeastModeHunter (Sep 5, 2016)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> Not sure. Wish he'd leave both, he's then one person on there I CANNOT stand to watch.


You nailed it! You can bet his Fat @33 isn't going to be hauling back a portable and climbing stix to hunt anywhere.


----------



## Jaron6 (Jan 12, 2011)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> Not sure. Wish he'd leave both, he's then one person on there I CANNOT stand to watch.


AMEN!! Just watched an episode with him on it where it was opening day, and he was blabbling about how he sets his trail cams up pointed straight to the ground. His reason was to get great pics of the bucks' bases . The bad part was I'm afraid he was dead serious. Most of my inability to watch him comes from his shooting mostly immature bucks and having probably the least amount of knowledge to share when hes on camera.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Jaron6 said:


> RidgeNinja91 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure. Wish he'd leave both, he's then one person on there I CANNOT stand to watch.
> ...


It just gets on my nerves that he's billed himself as "The Angry Sportman." Just sounds like a bad Larry the Cable Guy joke. And yeah, 0 useful knowledge shared.


----------



## East Aurora (Sep 6, 2011)

Jaron6 said:


> AMEN!! Just watched an episode with him on it where it was opening day, and he was blabbling about how he sets his trail cams up pointed straight to the ground. His reason was to get great pics of the bucks' bases . The bad part was I'm afraid he was dead serious. Most of my inability to watch him comes from his shooting mostly immature bucks and having probably the least amount of knowledge to share when hes on camera.


If you watched the whole show you would realize he was joking and either raccoons or squirrels hit the camera and did that. Jeez...some people believe everything!!


----------



## Jaron6 (Jan 12, 2011)

East Aurora said:


> If you watched the whole show you would realize he was joking and either raccoons or squirrels hit the camera and did that. Jeez...some people believe everything!!


Excuse me for not being able to stick out an entire show of him.. That goes right along with what has pretty much been said about shows with him in it. You get no information from him and when he jokes about something you have to watch the whole show to find out it was a joke. The show is great and I've always watched it to get as much information as possible and to see some awesome hunts. Nothing against the man, I just find it hard to watch him. I did watch his facial expressions throughout that whole trail cam pointed down scene looking for him to smirk or laugh afterwards, but he straight faced the whole thing as if he were dead serious. My thoughts throughout were that his mounts were loose and acorns or something had bumped it to face downward like that, but the way he played it off just came across as pointless to me. Maybe it's just because I have a hard time already watching him and that made it portray even worse to me who knows..


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Wow, some of u guys sure missed some obvious sarcasm about that camera. I think the "angry" thing goes back to the cattle issue he had years ago. As for some of u not relating to him, nothing wrong with that, but your attitude comes off as a bit jealous of him. He hunts how he wants, why call him lazy? Start your own channel and buy your own land if u can do better....


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

Jaron6 said:


> Excuse me for not being able to stick out an entire show of him...


It was literally 8 seconds later where he said it was a joke, lol.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

cschwanz said:


> It was literally 8 seconds later where he said it was a joke, lol.


Who are you guys talking about? Post up some of this videos .


----------



## Jaron6 (Jan 12, 2011)

cschwanz said:


> It was literally 8 seconds later where he said it was a joke, lol.


Sorry I missed it, truthfully when he's on the show I'm 5 sec skipping until he's off, or shooting a deer. My mistake!


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

Love Scott Prucha. He's a good man and would be a fun guy to hunt with. I think he and Bill are great friends.


----------



## ILLBUCK (Jun 19, 2017)

Man all the hate for Scott.... he never really bother me. Dont mind when hes on there at all.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

ILLBUCK said:


> Man all the hate for Scott.... he never really bother me. Dont mind when hes on there at all.


Not hate. It's the same thing with that Cally dude on Realtree's 15 Yard Files. They're probably good guys and good hunters, I just can't stand to watch them on tv.


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

pope125 said:


> Who are you guys talking about? Post up some of this videos .


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPC7NRvwZkI&t=10s

Thats the video. The trail camera "incident" is around the 3:00 mark. 

I didn't mind Scott's stuff on MW or THP. I liked Bill and the other guys more tho.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

Scott Prucha played one of the funniest pranks ever on Bill one year. Bill kept thinking his dog was going out and finding sheds and bringing them back to the house. Actually it was Scott sneaking them in there while Bill was gone.


----------



## swhughes81 (Jan 8, 2014)

I like Scott too but everyone has people they like and don't like. I like the mister buck videos but can't stand watching and will skip any head hunter guys or keefier brothers. There is just some personalities people like and don't, just part of it


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Mallardbreath said:


> Scott Prucha played one of the funniest pranks ever on Bill one year. Bill kept thinking his dog was going out and finding sheds and bringing them back to the house. Actually it was Scott sneaking them in there while Bill was gone.


That was classic!


----------



## DEC (Dec 10, 2004)

Dang you guys are brutal. I hadn't watched any of the videos of this Scott guy, so I watched the "trail cam" one. He literally jokes that a raccoon most likely tipped the camera downward like 5 seconds after he jokes about pointing it down to get pictures of the antler bases while deer feed. The camera man even laughs. Later again he references that a raccoon or other critter likely turned it downward. I watched the entire video and then watched another video with him. I kind of found him refreshing compared to all of the other over the top reactionary people that are on various hunting shows. I need to watch a few more videos with him hunting, but he might be my new favorite hunter to watch on videos.

I watch some of Bill's work from time to time. Overall he does a nice job I think. Something a bit different from the rest of the boiler plate hunt video format shows. There is something in every show that we all can pick apart. As someone with 10 years invested and has been filming hunts and producing content for my own youtube channel, content for various hunting companies, and even some stuff that has aired on the Sportsman's Channel ... before you guys continually rip on all of these shows or the hunters on them, I would challenge you to invest your money into these expensive setups, climb in a tree and film hunts, sit down at an editing machine to crank out a finished video, and then have the balls to put it out there for the entire world to watch and criticize. Every time I publish some form of content, I throw the armor plating on because you have to have some pretty thick skin to do any level of work in the hunting media industry.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

DEC said:


> Dang you guys are brutal. I hadn't watched any of the videos of this Scott guy, so I watched the "trail cam" one. He literally jokes that a raccoon most likely tipped the camera downward like 5 seconds after he jokes about pointing it down to get pictures of the antler bases while deer feed. The camera man even laughs. Later again he references that a raccoon or other critter likely turned it downward. I watched the entire video and then watched another video with him. I kind of found him refreshing compared to all of the other over the top reactionary people that are on various hunting shows. I need to watch a few more videos with him hunting, but he might be my new favorite hunter to watch on videos.
> 
> I watch some of Bill's work from time to time. Overall he does a nice job I think. Something a bit different from the rest of the boiler plate hunt video format shows. There is something in every show that we all can pick apart. As someone with 10 years invested and has been filming hunts and producing content for my own youtube channel, content for various hunting companies, and even some stuff that has aired on the Sportsman's Channel ... before you guys continually rip on all of these shows or the hunters on them, I would challenge you to invest your money into these expensive setups, climb in a tree and film hunts, sit down at an editing machine to crank out a finished video, and then have the balls to put it out there for the entire world to watch and criticize. Every time I publish some form of content, I throw the armor plating on because you have to have some pretty thick skin to do any level of work in the hunting media industry.


So why do you put your stuff out there? Scott doesn't bother me one bit, and I agree he was joking. But some people just don't like personas of others, doesn't matter if someone has the balls to put themselves out there. I'm sure Scott and yourself have a reason for putting videos out there. I'd say most is to obtain some fame, sponsors, hunts, etc. I'm sure you're a good dude, but you yourself had to let us know your credentials, like it matters in this situation, which it doesn't. No matter how many of your hunts air on SC, it won't change if someone doesn't like Scott for some reason or another.

That being said, best of luck to you, not trying to start a pissing match, just giving my view as well.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

BigDeer said:


> I'm sure Scott and yourself have a reason for putting videos out there. I'd say most is to obtain some fame, sponsors, hunts, etc. I'm sure you're a good dude.


 Maybe just passion to share the experience, without a desire for anything in return? 

Your passion, according to your signature, is "God, Wife, 3 kids". According to your avatar you have other unstated passions. 

So I suppose we all have different reasons for what we share or don't share.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

LetThemGrow said:


> Maybe just passion to share the experience, without a desire for anything in return?
> 
> Your passion, according to your signature, is "God, Wife, 3 kids". According to your avatar you have other unstated passions.
> 
> So I suppose we all have different reasons for what we share or don't share.


I would agree, and I bet most start out that way. As some get bigger the pressure to produce causes things to change. 

Edit, since you added to your post...

I don't assume your passions from your signature or avatar, please don't about mine. Nice jab btw, I figured someone would take a shot.


----------



## DEC (Dec 10, 2004)

BigDeer said:


> So why do you put your stuff out there? Scott doesn't bother me one bit, and I agree he was joking. But some people just don't like personas of others, doesn't matter if someone has the balls to put themselves out there. I'm sure Scott and yourself have a reason for putting videos out there. I'd say most is to obtain some fame, sponsors, hunts, etc. I'm sure you're a good dude, but you yourself had to let us know your credentials, like it matters in this situation, which it doesn't. No matter how many of your hunts air on SC, it won't change if someone doesn't like Scott for some reason or another.
> 
> That being said, best of luck to you, not trying to start a pissing match, just giving my view as well.


Because I enjoy it. I got into filming hunts originally to record my daughters hunts for my own memories. I'm a Professional Engineer ... I don't make my money in the hunting industry. The engineer in me tends to OCD about things, so when it came to video I wanted to learn as much as I could and do it well. Through that, yea I have made many connections in the hunting industry and yea I get floated products that I can easily to afford to buy on my own. I don't do it for products or money or fame or any of that crap. I do it because I always strive getting better at a craft that I enjoy. Whether people watch what I put out there or not is really irrelevant to me, though yea it is nice when someone says "nice hunt and camera work". Everyone likes a complement no matter what it is that they try to be good at in life. I didn't throw my "credentials" out there to impress you or anyone. I threw them out there because unlike most who criticize on threads like this one and so many others have no clue what it takes in time, money, effort, missed opportunities, and other challenges when it comes to putting a hunt on video, let alone trying to do something like Bill is trying to do with multiple hunters and camera men.

Personally I don't give two craps about fame or sponsor money. My grocery bill is paid by being an engineer, not a hunting industry name.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

DEC said:


> Because I enjoy it. I got into filming hunts originally to record my daughters hunts for my own memories. I'm a Professional Engineer ... I don't make my money in the hunting industry. The engineer in me tends to OCD about things, so when it came to video I wanted to learn as much as I could and do it well. Through that, yea I have made many connections in the hunting industry and yea I get floated products that I can easily to afford to buy on my own. I don't do it for products or money or fame or any of that crap. I do it because I always strive getting better at a craft that I enjoy. Whether people watch what I put out there or not is really irrelevant to me, though yea it is nice when someone says "nice hunt and camera work". Everyone likes a complement no matter what it is that they try to be good at in life. I didn't throw my "credentials" out there to impress you or anyone. I threw them out there because unlike most who criticize on threads like this one and so many others have no clue what it takes in time, money, effort, missed opportunities, and other challenges when it comes to putting a hunt on video, let alone trying to do something like Bill is trying to do with multiple hunters and camera men.
> 
> Personally I don't give two craps about fame or sponsor money. My grocery bill is paid by being an engineer, not a hunting industry name.


Hard copy DEC! And again, not trying to start anything, I'm sure most do it for the enjoyment in the beginning. I can somewhat relate when talking about "no idea what it takes". I coach HS basketball. It gets to a point when I watch the other sex team play for our school, I can't stand sitting around our own fans. The ignorance is astounding. Why don't they do this, why can't he set a screen or run a play. Most have no clue what it takes to make something happen, much like in filming hunts. I'm glad you enjoy it and I hope nothing but the best for ya! I just had a heart procedure done so I'm on the DL from hunting until later determined, so maybe I'm just a little pissy these days lol. Take care

BD


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

DEC said:


> Because I enjoy it. I got into filming hunts originally to record my daughters hunts for my own memories. I'm a Professional Engineer ... I don't make my money in the hunting industry. The engineer in me tends to OCD about things, so when it came to video I wanted to learn as much as I could and do it well. Through that, yea I have made many connections in the hunting industry and yea I get floated products that I can easily to afford to buy on my own. I don't do it for products or money or fame or any of that crap. I do it because I always strive getting better at a craft that I enjoy. Whether people watch what I put out there or not is really irrelevant to me, though yea it is nice when someone says "nice hunt and camera work". Everyone likes a complement no matter what it is that they try to be good at in life. I didn't throw my "credentials" out there to impress you or anyone. I threw them out there because unlike most who criticize on threads like this one and so many others have no clue what it takes in time, money, effort, missed opportunities, and other challenges when it comes to putting a hunt on video, let alone trying to do something like Bill is trying to do with multiple hunters and camera men.
> 
> Personally I don't give two craps about fame or sponsor money. My grocery bill is paid by being an engineer, not a hunting industry name.


Same here PE myself. Great industry to be in. 

I enjoy filming but only for myself for the most part. I don't spend any time editing.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

maxx98 said:


> Same here PE myself. Great industry to be in.
> 
> I enjoy filming but only for myself for the most part. I don't spend any time editing.


Just curious, what cameras do you guys (maxx98, DEC, etc) use?


----------



## eliteman26 (Sep 11, 2016)

Great show


----------



## DEC (Dec 10, 2004)

BigDeer said:


> Just curious, what cameras do you guys (maxx98, DEC, etc) use?


In the past I have ran a Canon XH-A1 (back in the tape days), then I moved onto a Canon XA20 for number of years along with a Canon 7D and various lenses.

Currently, I am in my first hunting season of running a Sony A6500 mirrorless camera with a variety of lenses and filters. I am liking the "look" of the footage so far that it is shooting, but I am still in the "figuring out" mode of exactly how I want my settings while filming hunts. It is definitely a more challenging camera to video hunts with over a traditional video camera, but the image is stunning. We will see after this fall what direction that I go with my cameras. Mirrorless cameras are the future, in my opinion.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

DEC said:


> In the past I have ran a Canon XH-A1 (back in the tape days), then I moved onto a Canon XA20 for number of years along with a Canon 7D and various lenses.
> 
> Currently, I am in my first hunting season of running a Sony A6500 mirrorless camera with a variety of lenses and filters. I am liking the "look" of the footage so far that it is shooting, but I am still in the "figuring out" mode of exactly how I want my settings while filming hunts. It is definitely a more challenging camera to video hunts with over a traditional video camera, but the image is stunning. We will see after this fall what direction that I go with my cameras. Mirrorless cameras are the future, in my opinion.


PM me your YT hunts, I'd like to check them out if it's cool?


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

BigDeer said:


> Just curious, what cameras do you guys (maxx98, DEC, etc) use?


My set up is older. I run a Cannon G20 on a Muddy outfitter arm. I cant remember the fluid head I have but it is a little bit of an off brand. It works well though. I have a Rode Mic and a Varizoom controller. 

I have a Go Pro but I typically don't set it up much.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

I still cant edit posts. I have Velban Fluid head.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Like I said I don't edit and I am not very comfortable on camera so I don't do a lot of production I just enjoy being able to go back and remember hunts. My best video is from last year when my son killed a 130" 12 point with his muzzy. That one I felt like could have gone into production and been made into a show. It was in a corn field and we had a lot of footage that could have gotten cut up well. 

The only problem is my son was/is embarrassed because the deer was right in front of him and he couldn't see the buck the second time for a while before he saw it and show it. It was weird and fun all at the same time. 

Anyway here is the biggest buck I have ever killed. Made a terrible shot and hit in forward in the neck. The one problem I have also is the areas I hunt are pretty tight so you don't get a lot of footage of the deer rolling in. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPFMIp3pQfU


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Quality footage and a nice buck too!!


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

FWIW; the 'old' Midwest Whitetail podcast... think it was called Whitetail Watch just changed to the Hunting Public Podcast...


----------



## 'Ike' (Jan 10, 2003)

Really like the show, even being in the West...Am sorry to see the Public Land guys go though!


----------



## ALo314 (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks like some public land guys are still on the weekly MW show.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

MWW is by far the best show on Youtube. There is some really horrible stuff out there. Bill sets the standard. I will watch the offshoot as well as those guys do quality shows as well.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

ALo314 said:


> Looks like some public land guys are still on the weekly MW show.


Replacements for Aaron and Zach. I'm sure they will do fine once they get some experience, many of us connected with Aaron, some people have "camera presence" and others don't...I say that knowing I don't. As long as Jared and Mike stay this year, transition should be fine.


----------



## East Aurora (Sep 6, 2011)

LetThemGrow said:


> Maybe just passion to share the experience, without a desire for anything in return?
> 
> Your passion, according to your signature, is "God, Wife, 3 kids". According to your avatar you have other unstated passions.
> 
> So I suppose we all have different reasons for what we share or don't share.


Maybe that avatar is his wife?? If it is, I would thank God too!!


----------



## irishiup (Dec 19, 2010)

LetThemGrow said:


> Replacements for Aaron and Zach. I'm sure they will do fine once they get some experience, many of us connected with Aaron, some people have "camera presence" and others don't...I say that knowing I don't. As long as Jared and Mike stay this year, transition should be fine.


It's funny you say that because Jared gets on some serious deer and has more patience than I ever would with the deer he passes, but can he at least get moderately excited!? There was an episode last year or two years ago where he has a 150 class buck about 5 yards from his tree, grunting up a storm and frothing at the mouth. With all the excitement of buying a box of Shredded Wheat, he turns to the camera and goes "That was exciting." 

I think the public land guys who have left were so liked because of how relatable they were. They seemed legitimately excited for each other when they saw/shot bucks. They (at least on camera) didn't get pissed when other hunters were set up in their spots... They'd just say "It's part of public land" and find another spot. It seems like a group that you would want to hunt with.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

irishiup said:


> It's funny you say that because Jared gets on some serious deer and has more patience than I ever would with the deer he passes, but can he at least get moderately excited!? There was an episode last year or two years ago where he has a 150 class buck about 5 yards from his tree, grunting up a storm and frothing at the mouth. With all the excitement of buying a box of Shredded Wheat, he turns to the camera and goes "That was exciting."


I find Jared's unassuming response (and even Mike and Bill) refreshing compared to the "celebrations" of many personalities.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

LetThemGrow said:


> I find Jared's unassuming response (and even Mike and Bill) refreshing compared to the "celebrations" of many personalities.


Me too


----------



## ehan69 (Feb 20, 2016)

They appear to have made Aaron Producer? 

Because if you see the credits at the end of the video titled, ?Best Rut Dates, Beating The Lull? it says ?produced by Aaron Warbritton.? Here is a screen shot and link: 

http://www.midwestwhitetail.com/videos/best-rut-dates-beating-lull-midwest-whitetail/


----------



## irishiup (Dec 19, 2010)

LetThemGrow said:


> I find Jared's unassuming response (and even Mike and Bill) refreshing compared to the "celebrations" of many personalities.


Sure, but there are a lot of degrees between what looks like pure boredom and Roger Raglin screaming "Jiminy Christmas!". Or maybe I just know I'd barely be able to keep myself from jumping straight down 20 feet from the stand if I shot a buck like he did last year let alone calmly speak about what just happened.


----------



## buck_hunter21 (Jul 1, 2007)

irishiup said:


> There was an episode last year or two years ago where he has a 150 class buck about 5 yards from his tree, grunting up a storm and frothing at the mouth. With all the excitement of buying a box of Shredded Wheat, he turns to the camera and goes "That was exciting."


Ha I remember this scene. I got worked up just watching it and he did just as you described. I thought it was hilarious. Jared is by far my favorite on the show.


----------



## jdog66 (Sep 28, 2011)

MWW is the best thing out there IMO. Watch an episode or 2 of the Buspice clan, and appreciation for a quality show goes through the roof. Bill has great insight on deer hunting and tries to share it. I sent the guy a question via email and he personally answered me with a well thought out response that I know took more than a few minutes to compose. He comes across as completely genuine, and from what folks say, it's certainly not an act. Him trying to squeeze more $$ from his sponsors to try to retain his guys (if that's what actually happened) seems totally in character for him. At the end of the day, I'm sure he's not getting rich from the show. He has to make hard decisions like all business owners. I would be willing to bet he didn't sacrifice his character over it. He used to air on the Sportsmans channel, and I heard he pulled out of the deal because they wanted him to change his show up. Anyway, I for one will continue to support his show and I'll also check out the public guys. I don't hunt public land a lot, but I can appreciate the effort those guys go through to produce the show.


----------



## patriotoutlaw (Sep 17, 2013)

KSQ2 said:


> Me too


Me three.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

It's been nice to see the guys hunting from trees so far!


----------



## rnelson786 (Jan 27, 2010)

I sent the Hunting Public a message on Facebook today just asking about how the situation played out and here is their response:

_"We appreciated the opportunity Midwest Whitetail gave us in the beginning. But after several years there were many things that happened behind the scenes that were questionable legally and ethically. We wish them the best and thanks for your continued support. We really appreciate it!"_

This response makes it sound as if it was not a good break-up.


----------



## swhughes81 (Jan 8, 2014)

Wow


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Interesting


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Ha ha if they had any association with the show still it would probably end after that comment.


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

Be curious to know more details on that. Def sounds like it wasn't a great breakup.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

I'm disappointed in such a generalized accusation.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Doubt we'll ever know what actually went down. Just can't see Bill allowing any illegal activities to occur.


----------



## ALo314 (Aug 31, 2010)

Some good hunts on recent episodes.


----------



## ALo314 (Aug 31, 2010)

Bill was tickled pink in the last episode.


----------



## ALo314 (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

I would be too. That was a stud.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

That may be the most excited I have seen Bill get.


----------



## samoht16 (Sep 18, 2010)

It seemed out of character and forced. Maybe he's been reading this thread.


----------



## ALo314 (Aug 31, 2010)

And from a stand! Some of you guys thought Bill was getting soft! Hahaha


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

samoht16 said:


> It seemed out of character and forced. Maybe he's been reading this thread.


Out of character maybe, but it definitely didn't seem forced to me. I think he was genuinely tickled over that buck.


----------



## rnelson786 (Jan 27, 2010)

I miss the regional shows the way they were. I'm in KS and loved seeding the KS guys on the Great Plains show. Now they are just doing a weekly highlight thing. Still watch what ever they put up. I really am looking forward to seeing what the hunting public will be able to do in the future.


----------



## MattPetersenMDL (Jul 12, 2015)

I've talked to Bill personally a year ago about some QDM questions I had. He's one of the, if not the, smartest whitetail hunter I've ever met. Mind you, I am hunting in southern Iowa. 

The ground blind approach does work, whether it be a hay bale blind brushed into a field edge or in a food plot, or even a tower blind that sounds like an amplifier, the methods work in Iowa.

I know a lot of individuals always say that they could take these Iowa professional hunters down to Georgia, Alabama, NC, SC, Mississippi, and they wouldn't kill even a low-level P&Y. Hunting in Iowa is a different style. The deer are different. The land is different. The pressure is different. You just can't compare apples to oranges.

His show has changed a lot lately, but I still think he is delivering a great voice, message, and logic about hunting. There's one thing that is for sure: when you analyze something, break it down, rationalize it, and implement a plan based on it, you're bound to find success at some point. Bill could hunt public land and pull off the best buck he can find. I highly value his hunting abilities.


----------



## ALo314 (Aug 31, 2010)

MattPetersenMDL said:


> I've talked to Bill personally a year ago about some QDM questions I had. He's one of the, if not the, smartest whitetail hunter I've ever met. Mind you, I am hunting in southern Iowa.
> 
> The ground blind approach does work, whether it be a hay bale blind brushed into a field edge or in a food plot, or even a tower blind that sounds like an amplifier, the methods work in Iowa.
> 
> ...


I agree with ya


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

rnelson786 said:


> I miss the regional shows the way they were. I'm in KS and loved seeding the KS guys on the Great Plains show. Now they are just doing a weekly highlight thing. Still watch what ever they put up. I really am looking forward to seeing what the hunting public will be able to do in the future.


The Kansas guys are on "The Hunting Public" now

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## rnelson786 (Jan 27, 2010)

legion_archery said:


> The Kansas guys are on "The Hunting Public" now
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I saw their episodes last night. I'm glad they are still putting up content.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

rnelson786 said:


> I saw their episodes last night. I'm glad they are still putting up content.


Ya I just watched it this morning, he got a little lucky that the buck reacted to the shot the way he did at that distance 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## incutrav (Nov 23, 2005)

Wonder how far that shot was- tough to tell on video but by the way the arrow arced i would say 40-50 yards. If the deer doesnt drop two feet and spin its either over the back or a backstrap hit. Then again it was alert, so best to hold a little low to anticipate the string jump


----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

I just watched the episode where the little lady couldn't draw her bow back on stand. LOL. Make sure I write down all of her hunting advice.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

TheRiverBottom said:


> I just watched the episode where the little lady couldn't draw her bow back on stand. LOL. Make sure I write down all of her hunting advice.


I'm gonna guess u should blame her husband...

They do get on some monster deer though!


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

"We appreciated the opportunity Midwest Whitetail gave us in the beginning. But after several years there were many things that happened behind the scenes that were questionable legally and ethically. We wish them the best and thanks for your continued support. We really appreciate it!"

If they really said this,they are not only stupid but spineless as well.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

TheRiverBottom said:


> I just watched the episode where the little lady couldn't draw her bow back on stand. LOL. Make sure I write down all of her hunting advice.


I'm sure she's real concerned. She's doing fine without your input I reckon.


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

leftee said:


> "We appreciated the opportunity Midwest Whitetail gave us in the beginning. But after several years there were many things that happened behind the scenes that were questionable legally and ethically. We wish them the best and thanks for your continued support. We really appreciate it!"
> 
> If they really said this,they are not only stupid but spineless as well.


Yeah, that's crazy they would put that out there to someone who just sent them a message on the internet. That's just totally blowing up MWW, whether it's true or not, and you don't do that to someone if you truly "wish them the best".


----------



## swhughes81 (Jan 8, 2014)

I don't think that quote is real. If it was as bad as that quote suggests, I don't think this past Monday's show would have still been produced by Aaron. I really think they decided to venture out and do their own thing. I fully expect them to be back next year with a sponsored show and I hope they do, they deserve it. I also expect Bill's show to be back and better next year. My opinions of course but it just seemed to drop off a little this year. But I think that may have to do with losing his best guys. Now with all of this said, I do still find it very strange that he has lost all of his "big" names. Zach, Aaron Greg, Scott, hosts from the East show, Hosts from the Kansas shows and there is more no doubt. That could all just be merely guys tired of filming because of all the work or guys wanting to support Greg Aaron and Zach's new company


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Without Mike and Jared, there would be issues. Bill needs some monsters to show up on his farm again. Adding a couple more interesting hunters wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## mastermind (Jun 16, 2011)

I was recently contacted by Aaron himself to post the following statement. These are HIS exact words as he wanted to clear the air so to speak about everything that is going on.


~ Each person left MW for their own personal reasons. I left to become self employed so I could spend more time with family and friends. Working at Midwest Whitetail was very demanding and the family life was suffering. Bill understood and I am still helping MW out on some editing projects this fall to keep things rolling. I am still good friends with many of the MW crew. ~ Aaron Warbritton


----------



## mastermind (Jun 16, 2011)

ehan69 said:


> They appear to have made Aaron Producer?
> 
> Because if you see the credits at the end of the video titled, ?Best Rut Dates, Beating The Lull? it says ?produced by Aaron Warbritton.? Here is a screen shot and link:
> 
> http://www.midwestwhitetail.com/videos/best-rut-dates-beating-lull-midwest-whitetail/


he is still producing/editing some stuff for Bill and MW


----------



## t-tomshooter (Feb 17, 2005)

yeah i love the Hunting Public on youtube! flatout handsdown best bunch of guys in the hunting industry, i look forward to each of there shows as much as i used to on MWT shows, you can tell they dont have near the pressure on them and they are just having a blast each time in the stand!


----------



## mastermind (Jun 16, 2011)

t-tomshooter said:


> yeah i love the Hunting Public on youtube! flatout handsdown best bunch of guys in the hunting industry, i look forward to each of there shows as much as i used to on MWT shows, you can tell they dont have near the pressure on them and they are just having a blast each time in the stand!


I agree 100%.


----------



## n.d. woods jr (Mar 23, 2015)

leftee said:


> "We appreciated the opportunity Midwest Whitetail gave us in the beginning. But after several years there were many things that happened behind the scenes that were questionable legally and ethically. We wish them the best and thanks for your continued support. We really appreciate it!"
> 
> If they really said this,they are not only stupid but spineless as well.


This is got to be one of the dumbest things someone could post, everything Bill does is vidoed and aired where everyone in the world can see it for free and then someone claims or says something like this, maybe I'm naive but I've seen a sincere, passionate, intelligent hunter who has done the name and industry of hunting a great deal of good, and I see nowhere in over 8 years of watching where laws or ethics ever came close to being broken!


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Too much "he said"...Bills record speaks for itself, if Aaron has any accusations or clarifications he should say them himself, not thru anonymous spokespersons.


----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> I'm sure she's real concerned. She's doing fine without your input I reckon.


Could have fooled me. Looks like she needed some input on that one. LOL


----------



## mastermind (Jun 16, 2011)

LetThemGrow said:


> Too much "he said"...Bills record speaks for itself, if Aaron has any accusations or clarifications he should say them himself, not thru anonymous spokespersons.


Aaron would but he's not a member on AT anymore. He asked me to post what I posted a few posts back because he caught wind of this thread and wanted to clear the air.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

mastermind said:


> Aaron would but he's not a member on AT anymore. He asked me to post what I posted a few posts back because he caught wind of this thread and wanted to clear the air.


AT banned him? If not why can't he post?

What about his insinuations of wrong doing?

As far as MWW I far more enjoy 2 episodes a week of Jared and Mike over the lame Great Lakes shows, sporadically good East and West shows, and occasional Southern gem. Going back to just the "Midwest" is a successful recipe.


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

The Hunting Public is some of the best hunting there is. Bill winke is good, but something about hunting on the ground, or in a tree where they pack the stands in is amazing to watch. I love that they are always scouting new spots and the arent picky about shooting one buck with a nickname.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

LetThemGrow said:


> AT banned him? If not why can't he post?
> 
> What about his insinuations of wrong doing?
> 
> As far as MWW I far more enjoy 2 episodes a week of Jared and Mike over the lame Great Lakes shows, sporadically good East and West shows, and occasional Southern gem. Going back to just the "Midwest" is a successful recipe.


Aaron shouldn't have said anything or he should speak his mind, not dangle it out there.

But I love The Hunting Public show, my fav by far.


----------



## n.d. woods jr (Mar 23, 2015)

If I was a betting man, I'd put my money on Bill, Aaron, and Greg all being stand up men of Integrity who just decided to split ways for the reasons posted earlier. Every man wants to make it on his own and be his own boss. It got to the place Aaron and others felt they could do it. Good for them. Obviously there is no bad blood or he would still be helping produce. Some people just need drama and long for something negative. I don't think you would find it in this situation however.


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

The hunting public is a great show look how far it's come in 2 yrs...

Way more interesting than watching Bill hunt out of a ******* blind over a food plot


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

I have read Bills articles for years and he is a wealth of knowledge, the show is just boring mostly anymore, I like watching Jerod but Bill in a blind giving interviews is lame. 

I watch the hunting public often, Aaron and the guys are doing a great job and the personalities of the guys they have are entertaining and humble.

Bill is cashing in on a lifetime of work and Im gad he is, but rarely watch anymore!


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Nothing bad to say about Bill but for me it’s gotten just plain unrealistic. I do Like how they do break downs of the hunt afterward. Still informative. But I too Watch as much of the hunting public content as I can.

I learned A long time ago, you’ll be better off celebrating the successes of others than you will be being a detractor. Good for Bill and all he’s done.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

77chevy said:


> The hunting public is a great show look how far it's come in 2 yrs...
> 
> Way more interesting than watching Bill hunt out of a ******* blind over a food plot


Agreed on both counts. I totally get it why people want to hunt out of those blinds and over food plots but it makes for a very boring watch.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

Agree. Don't like the box blinds. Interestingly, he shot bigger deer when he hunted out of treestands. But I see he hasn't had as nice of bucks on his farm lately. Still enjoy checking in on a weekly basis.


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

Like MW best but the advertising is getting a bit too much.


----------

